# brompton brake upgrade advice - do "normal" calipers fit?



## Profpointy (6 Jun 2016)

Have recently bought an older bromtpon, which has pretty poor brakes it must be said. Am replacing pads with swisstops and will oil (or replace) the cables and generally fettle, but can't help noticing the calipers and lever seem pretty low-grade items; well, they're a bit shyte to be honest.

So, do I have to buy Bromton calipers, or will standard Shimano or whoever's do instead? Presumably I'd need long drop ones in any case. A pair of brompton ones are something like £70 plus another 30 if I go for the levers as well. And even then I don't think there's a quick release for tyre changes. I guess I could just do the fronts and not bother with levers


Any advice?


----------



## Brommyboy (7 Jun 2016)

Normal calipers have a top-entry cable, whereas the Brompton has bottom cable entry. The new design Brompton calipers are very good, and are an exact fit.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Jun 2016)

Brommyboy said:


> Normal calipers have a top-entry cable, whereas the Brompton has bottom cable entry. The new design Brompton calipers are very good, and are an exact fit.



Thanks - that's quickly ended what would have been a lot of futile dithering.
Think I'll go for the front one at least then.

PS and I'd missed the glaring detail they were upside down as it were !


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jun 2016)

Never tried switching brakes on the Brompton but.the new calipers and levers are good and I have every confidence in stopping in all weathers with them.

They seem to keep alignment nicely once set too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jun 2016)

Upgrade the levers; else all will be in vain.


----------



## Kell (16 Jun 2016)

When I hired a Brompton, it had the older brakes, but the one I then ordered has the new ones. They're like night and day, the news ones are so much better.

I also upgraded the pads to some Swissstop ones (mine only lasted about 1400 miles).


----------



## Profpointy (16 Jun 2016)

Have ordered the new calipers, the new levers, and have swissopts ready to fit.
With all the upgrades in retrospect I should have bought a brand new brompton rather than the 2nd hand one really


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Jun 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Have ordered the new calipers, the new levers, and have swissopts ready to fit.
> With all the upgrades in retrospect I should have bought a brand new brompton rather than the 2nd hand one really


This is a reality most don't realise. Because they have so many proprietary items, it can become expensive.


----------

